# Ebay ADA like Superjet filters



## ap9392 (22 Jun 2014)

Hi everyone, I am setting up a new tank (dennerle scapers tank) and was looking at these stainless steel, ada like, filters on ebay. Actually there are two different companies making these (both links below). Obviously they are a good deal cheaper than the ADA equivalents but from the photos and a couple of the reviews in feedback they seem pretty good. Does anyone have any first hand experience with 
these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-...3834&clkid=7797097947143471821&_qi=RTM1793714

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-...140122125356&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=321414806502&rt=nc[DOUBLEPOST=1403436816][/DOUBLEPOST]Perhaps I should have added that as an alternative I'm considering a eheim classic.


----------



## ian_m (22 Jun 2014)

Look OK, but couple of things might put me off,

- Quote very low power consumption for the quoted flow rate. So possibly quoting flow rate with no media.
- Generally as filters get bigger they get wider and deeper (to increase surface area) and not taller, so making filter taller on bigger filters makes no sense, unless not full of media.
- Where will you get replacement filter media ?
- Where will you spares ? (especially impellors).

Other than that look cool and ADA like.


----------



## allan angus (22 Jun 2014)

not had any experience with them and i doupt u will find any one who has they appeared on ebay only a few weeks ago lol 
the eheim classic range have a great reputation as basic fireproff filters ..............and welcome to the forum


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Jun 2014)

hell of a gamble for several hundred quid, would be a nightmare if you had an issue.  Stick to what we know... eheim and jbl crystalprofi.
Strange how they dont name the pump manufacturer.... if its a cheapie its likely to burn out or lose strength as time goes by, its the pump that makes the bulk of the filters cost.


----------



## EnderUK (22 Jun 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> hell of a gamble for several hundred quid, would be a nightmare if you had an issue.  Stick to what we know... eheim and jbl crystalprofi.
> Strange how they dont name the pump manufacturer.... if its a cheapie its likely to burn out or lose strength as time goes by, its the pump that makes the bulk of the filters cost.



You could just replace it with an eheim pump if the worst happened. Still I wouldn't spend that kind of money on a filter.


----------



## ap9392 (22 Jun 2014)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts...Im only looking at the small one for a 10 gallon which is about £100. A eheim classic is around £70 so there isnt a huge difference in the price. I have never owned a filter that needed replacement parts, perhaps i've been lucky?, but I understand that is probably the biggest factor in deciding one over the other. It would be nice to have the stainless steel look because it will be sat on a table next to the tank rather than hidden away in a cabinet but I wouldn't do it just for the aesthetics. Getting a eheim is definitely a good option. However, if these filters were built well, and did work as well as an ada they would be a good deal. I guess its just difficult to know unless someone tries one.


----------



## Andy D (22 Jun 2014)

I've bought stuff from that seller before and it's been alright. If I was looking for an external I would be tempted to take a punt on it. Not saying you should mind you.


----------



## parotet (22 Jun 2014)

I'm not that brave, I would only buy it if some of you had reported something good before 

Jordi


----------



## Andy D (22 Jun 2014)

Seeing things like this I always wonder if they are great copies or has someone snuck a few out of the factory...


----------



## Julian (22 Jun 2014)

Pay cheap, you pay twice! There's a reason this stuff is cheaper, doesn't go through the same amount of testing, parts are not as high quality... If there's one area you don't want to go cheap on, it's your filter. It just has disaster written all over it.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (23 Jun 2014)

Andy D said:


> someone snuck a few out of the factory...



I had a look at the first link and the stainless steel case (really think grade of steel) and clips look really close to the superjet I recently looked at. It really wouldn't surprise me if a few have left the factory making the branded superjet cases as seconds/ rejected quality control… happens all the time with other high-end branded products (unknown to the commissioning brand). Pump looks completely different and obviously not made by the premium Japanese supplier… A superjet owner probably could tell by the ebay photos.

At a hundred quid, personally I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## ap9392 (23 Jun 2014)

But the pump doesn't look different. I checked this too and it seems official ADA super jets have different pumps. Some are grey and black and some are all black. Here is a photo of the grey black one, just like on ebay http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=5329. It really is hard to tell the difference and I don't know if ADA products are so complicated that they would be hard to reproduce.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (23 Jun 2014)

Ah, just seen the pictures down the bottom. Top photo does look like it has the Iwaki pump, but the second looks like it has an ill fitting plastic thing… so a photo of an original ADA superjet followed by a picture of what you're getting. hmmm. 

From a quick price search for iwaki pumps it costs more than what they sell the whole filter for - I think if someone bought this, they may be a bit surprised by what they actually receive.


----------



## Alastair (23 Jun 2014)

Ada produce the same filter with just the black plastic pump in their 300l h version. These look practically identical having had the ada 600 myself 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------

